# inverted chamfer bit



## jw rand (Jul 25, 2012)

I am looking for an inverted (upside down ) chamfer bit that I can route the inside of a finger pull. The pull is 1.25 inches wide, 8 inches long and 5/8 inch deep with a closed bottom This is routed into several 3/4 inch thick draw faces and doors and the homeowner wants a finger pull on top of the recess
Anybody got a suggestion
Jim


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jw rand said:


> I am looking for an inverted (upside down ) chamfer bit that I can route the inside of a finger pull. The pull is 1.25 inches wide, 8 inches long and 5/8 inch deep with a closed bottom This is routed into several 3/4 inch thick draw faces and doors and the homeowner wants a finger pull on top of the recess
> Anybody got a suggestion
> Jim


Hi Jim - Welcome to the forum
Sounds like you just need a dovetail bit. You can also put a shank mounted bearing on to help with control. 

MLCS dovetail, candlestand router bits


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I agree with John that a dovetail bit will do a great job for the finger pull. Plunge cut the material out of the center with a spiral upcut bit and then hit the top edge with the dovetail bit. I would use a template and guide bushing so they are all the same.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I agree with Mike about using a template and guide bushing. The problem you will likely have is the cutting length of the dovetail vs the depth you need to run. ie, the bit I was thinking of when I posted the link was the 3/4", 14°, 1/4" shank. That bit has a 7/8" cutting length which means that at a 5/8" depth of cut, your cutting diameter is 7/16" at the top of the cut. It's easily doable but you will need to think it through before you hit the loud button on the router.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Alternatively if you want a pull with a rounded profile, you can get special drawer pull bits:
Wealden Tool Company Limited Small Pull


----------

